# My new toy



## sprucegum (Dec 3, 2016)

I guess I am at that age where I am wanting all of the things that I wanted when I was 16 and could not afford them. It is a 1957 CJ5 which makes it a little newer than me. Needs a good bit of work but it does run. I am not planning any big custom upgrades as I just want a beat around rig to throw some logging tools or hunting and fishing stuff in the back and not worry about a new scratch or dent.

Reactions: Like 8 | Way Cool 9


----------



## Wildthings (Dec 3, 2016)

I liked the 5's better than the 7's

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Tony (Dec 3, 2016)

Very cool! I always wanted one of the old Broncos, 74 or 75. Maybe some day....

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## sprucegum (Dec 3, 2016)

Wildthings said:


> I liked the 5's better than the 7's


A old guy that we used to hunt with when I was in HS had a 40 something flat fender. To me it was the coolest thing on the face of the earth. I settled for the CJ 5 as the earlier ones are pretty pricey and hard to find.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Nature Man (Dec 3, 2016)

In my earlier days I wanted one of those! Settled for International Scout II in 1975 that I had for about 20 years. Good that you can fufill those early year's desires now! Chuck

Reactions: Agree 1 | Way Cool 1


----------



## sprucegum (Dec 3, 2016)

Nature Man said:


> In my earlier days I wanted one of those! Settled for International Scout II in 1975 that I had for about 20 years. Good that you can fufill those early year's desires now! Chuck


May not be doing much woodworking this winter, I kind of burned out on making sawdust this spring and summer. I plan to hoe out my garage after Christmas and put the jeep in for a month or so to do the stuff that is not over my head then take it to a real mechanic to do the rest. Needs the transmission pulled and a seal installed and I'm to stiff to do that laying on my back on a creeper. Guess I could take the bucket off and do it from the top .


----------



## Mike1950 (Dec 3, 2016)

Early 60's my Uncle's friend had a late 40's with a 283 chev- it was fun.............


----------



## sprucegum (Dec 3, 2016)

Mike1950 said:


> Early 60's my Uncle's friend had a late 40's with a 283 chev- it was fun.............


People are still making those kind of engine swaps. One of the mechanical engineering guys at the technical college I went to had a of CJ5 with a 327. Honestly I can scare myself with the original 134 cu inch f head.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Nature Man (Dec 3, 2016)

sprucegum said:


> May not be doing much woodworking this winter, I kind of burned out on making sawdust this spring and summer. I plan to hoe out my garage after Christmas and put the jeep in for a month or so to do the stuff that is not over my head then take it to a real mechanic to do the rest. Needs the transmission pulled and a seal installed and I'm to stiff to do that laying on my back on a creeper. Guess I could take the bucket off and do it from the top .


Your woodworking earlier this year was over the top for most of us! Certainly difficult to find a balance sometimes in life. Best of luck on your reconditioning Jeep work this Winter. Chuck

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## woodtickgreg (Dec 3, 2016)

I had a cj5, I think it was an 1980? iirc. 258 straight six, 4 speed, was unstopable. Kinda wish I still had it today.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## LoneStar (Dec 3, 2016)

I like those old CJs ! Buddy has one, he welded posts at both sides of the dash that come up to the same height as roll bar in the back. Then welded a pretty substantial flat steel roof to the roll bar and new posts. Makes for a real nice work truck around deer camp, where you can climb up and stand on the roof to work on anything tall. He also pulled the back seat and welded posts up a couple feet high and mounted a bench seat out of a van up high. Feels like your on Safari riding up there with a view of everything. The flat roof is just the right height for a handy little table too, and real nice to shoot off. We have parked the jeep, crawled up there at night and called in coyotes. Good for night driving and spotlighting pigs when we were on a ranch overrun with them. It also holds a cold beer real nice for a midnight booze cruise around camp.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## sprucegum (Dec 3, 2016)

LoneStar said:


> I like those old CJs ! Buddy has one, he welded posts at both sides of the dash that come up to the same height as roll bar in the back. Then welded a pretty substantial flat steel roof to the roll bar and new posts. Makes for a real nice work truck around deer camp, where you can climb up and stand on the roof to work on anything tall. He also pulled the back seat and welded posts up a couple feet high and mounted a bench seat out of a van up high. Feels like your on Safari riding up there with a view of everything. The flat roof is just the right height for a handy little table too, and real nice to shoot off. We have parked the jeep, crawled up there at night and called in coyotes. Good for night driving and spotlighting pigs when we were on a ranch overrun with them. It also holds a cold beer real nice for a midnight booze cruise around camp.



That sounds like way too much fun. Can't spotlight any game here varmint's included and shooting from a motor vehicle is also a no no. Always wanted to try hog hunting.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## LoneStar (Dec 3, 2016)

Well it's a bit touchy here, even though it's legal. We try to call the Game Warden ahead of time if we are planning to do much shooting at night, especially driving around with spotlights. Go ahead and let him know the neighbors will probably be calling him. Never had them come out to check on us, but if he did at least he won't be sneaking up in the dark wondering if we're poachers or not.


----------



## LoneStar (Dec 3, 2016)

But yeah, you can shoot pigs at night in Texas, with a machine gun, from a helicopter, if that floats your boat

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## ripjack13 (Dec 4, 2016)

I always liked jeeps. My favorite one though was the scrambler....i reeeeeaaallly need one....

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Don Ratcliff (Dec 4, 2016)

ripjack13 said:


> I always liked jeeps. My favorite one though was the scrambler....i reeeeeaaallly need one....


You mean like a passing fancy?


----------



## Mike1950 (Dec 4, 2016)

We were building Okanogan Jail in 1983. Two of the younger guys had souped up jeeps- chev V-8's. There was a sand dune type area they drove them in. each night their competition to do crazy stuff escalated. BaBa black sheep -with Robert Conrad was on at the time. They were having some minor breakage but one day the tow truck showed up with Dale's Jeep- looked like he had ran into a brick wall. Turns out he decided to "fly" it like the show. Not being set up to fly- engines in back like the ones in show- He went up in air and landed nose fist into the next hump- Egine-trans broke loose and drove through radiator and grill. Jeep was never close to same again.


----------

